#  Erste Hilfe >   Sturz eines Babys? >

## Mai-Marie

Ich bin seit kurzem Babysitterin vonZwillingen. Die beiden sind mittlerweile 7 Monate alt. Immer wieder habe ich Angst sie fallen zu lassen. 
Was muss ich tun wenn es wirklich mal soweit kommt? Wann muss ich handeln und wie? 
Danke im Voraus

----------


## StarBuG

Wenn ein Kind wirklich fallen sollte, kommt es auf die Höhe an, wie und worauf es gefallen ist (Kopf, Po, etc), ob es Verletzungen hat, Bewusstlos war, erbricht und vieles mehr. 
Pauschal kann man da leider keine Antwort geben.
Im Zweifelsfall immer ab in die Notaufnahme des nächsten Kinderkrankenhauses 
Wieso hast du Angst, einen fallen zu lassen?  
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## Küken

Mach dir da nicht so viele Gedanken, eher fallen sie mal aus unachtsamkeit selbst irgendwo runter, als das du sie fallen lässt. 
Lg küken

----------


## Patientenschubser

Aus meiner Erfahrung im Rettungsdienst kann ich dir sagen, Babys/ kleinkinder sind robuster als man meinen mag.
Solange es keine aussergewöhnliche Höhe ist... nicht über Wickelkommode.. wüsste ich nichts aus der Praxis das bei den Kindern Schäden hinterlassen hätte.
Da ich drei eigene Kinder habe weiß ich von was ich rede, wir hatten hier schon alles mögliche.. Treppensturz, Wickelkommode rauf und ganz schnell wieder runter... 
Sollte es trotzdem geschehen, dann immer die 112 (Deutschland) anrufen und den Vorfall schildern, die Kollegen kommen vorbei und bringen das Kind in ein Kinderkrankenhaus. 
Bei Stürzen aus großer Höhe, höher Wickelkommode genaus so verfahren und das Kind bis zum eintreffen des RD genau beobachten. 
Wichtig ist aufjedenfall das die Kinder nach solchen Ereignissen für eine Nacht zur Beobachtung ins Krankenhaus kommen...

----------


## günni

mal ein beispiel aus meiner vergangenheit: 
unsere erste und älteste war gerade ca. 6 monate alt und lag neben mir im kinderwagen...sie hatte "noch" keinen babygurt angeschnallt und ganz plötzlich...obwohl ich daneben sass, zog sich "das kleene biest" hoch und fiel kopfüber mit dem kopp auf den küchenboden (linoleum)  
UIH! DAS HAT GERUMST!  
und der schreck war gross...waren auch gerade zu besuch bei meinen eltern und voller aufregung brachte ich das schreiende baby zum kinderarzt....aber es  WAR NIX ERNSTES PASSIERT UND NUR DER SCHRECK WAR GROSS! 
jetzt isse schon bald 34 jährchen "alt" und  ob ihr dieser rums geschadet hat :Huh?:  
günni

----------


## baesle

Hallo
aus meinen Langjährigen Erfahrungen als Erziehrin, Babysitterin und Tagesmutter kann ich Dir sagen das wenn Du Dir ein paar gut gemeinte Tipps zu Herzen nimmst die Kinder sicher nicht fallen lässt.
1: Mach Dir nicht zu viele Gedanken die verunsichern Dich nur und dadurch wirst Du nervös.
2: Lass die Kinder nicht ohne Aufsicht auf dem Wickeltisch, Kinderstuhl Kinderwagen etc. bleib immer in der Nähe so das Du eingreifen kannst im Fall der Fälle.
3: Wenn Du sie hältst hab keine Angst das Du sie terquetschen könntest oder so schau lieber das Du sie sicher im Griff hast zum Beispiel mach ich es bei Kindern mit einem halben Jahr gerne so weil die sich ja auch gerne schon ein bisschen mehr bewegen und schon aktiv sind das wenn ich sie trage versuche mit einer Hand immer einen Oberarm oder Oberschenkel mit einer meiner Händen zum umgreifen im Fall das eines der Kinder dann vor zappeln oder bewegen rausrutschen würde könnte es dann so vor einem Sturz bewahrt bleiben.
4: Wenn man Treppen läuft oder Steile hänge mit Asphalt die Hand Schützend über das Köpfchen halten.
Eigentlich sind das so ziemlich alle Tipps. Ich mach den Job jetzt schon gut zehn Jahre und es ist noch nie ein Kind aus meinem Arm gestürzt o. Ä. klar es kann immer mal passieren das ein kleines irgendwo gegen rennt, aus der Schaukel oder vom Stuhl fällt aber man sollte auch Dich übervorischtig sein sonst würde man die Enwicklung beeinträchtgen.
Ich geb Dir noch nen Tipp. Damit Du im Notfall richtig und sicher Handelst und nicht so viel Angst hast mach doch einfach nen Erste Hilfe Kurs es gibt Spezielle wo Erste Hilfe am Kind angeboten wird oder für Babysitter sind !
Lieben Gruß

----------


## cappuccinomum

Hallöli, will meinen Senf auch noch dazugeben  :Zwinker:  
Wie oft sittest Du denn die Zwillinge? Wenn man immer guckt und die Kleinen nicht aus den Augen verliert und zb selbstredend nie diese alleine auf der Wickelkommode o.ä. läßt - kann eigentlich nicht viel passieren.... 
Ich kann mich dem Schubser anschließen  :Cool:  dass Kinder und insbesondere deren Köpfe ganz schön viel abkönnen - auch meine drei haben schon so einiges erlebt... 
Grundsätzlich würd ich auch sagen - zur Vorsicht IMMER zum Arzt, wenn ein Sturz war, gerade wenn die Kinder nicht die eigenen sind - abgesehen davon ist es aber schonmal nen gutes Zeichen, wenn sie sofort schreien - also nicht bewusstlos sind - wenn sie nicht kurz danach erbrechen oder merkwürdig apathisch sind....
Bei einem unguten Gefühl aber immer dem Arzt vorstellen - lieber einmal zu viel als zu wenig.... 
Ansonsten wünsch ich Dir viel Spaß mit den Süßen!!  :d_02baby_2:  :d_02baby_2:

----------

